# Efel Symphony won't stay on



## SommerNyte (Oct 12, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying I really don't know anything about propane stoves.

We bought a house this summer, and in the downstairs family room, there is an Efel symphony propane stove.

When we moved in, someone from the propane company checked all of our appliances, including the stove, and said everything was in working order.

Now it's fall and we opened the line to the stove so we can use it.  The pilot lights fine, and it turns on fine. But it doesn't stay lit.  It seems to go out after 10 or 20 minutes of use.  The pilot stays lit when this happens.

I thought maybe it was some safety feature, where if it got to a certain temperature, it would shut off for a while.  I have not been able to locate any user manual for the stove, but finding these forums has told me that it is probably supposed to stay turned on.

Short of calling out a pro, I have no idea where to start.  Help?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 12, 2014)

Get a multimeter & set it to Millivolts (mV) DC. Find the terminal block which is where the wires from the On/Off switch or thermostat (or both) are connected to the gas valve. It will have 3 separate terminals labelled: TH; TP;  & TH-TP(or TP-TH). Put the probes of the multimeter on the two terminals that have TP in the label. See what reading you get when the switch or thermostat is off. Should be about 450 - 550 mV. Then turn the switch on & see what reading you get. Should drop about 300 mV to the 175 - 225mV range. If the reading drops while the burner is on, once it reached 110 or so the burner will shut off. Replace the thermopile.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 13, 2014)

Does that stove even have a t-pile?
i thought it had an old euro-sit valve, t-couple only?

OP, take a picture of the valve to help us...


----------

